# Eco ride height vs regular ride height and lowering



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info but I've driven all my cars lowered in Canada without any problems 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

OR ..........you can just buy a winter beater, eh?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

You will probably notice the eibachs sit lower in the front, every pic I have seen of a non eco lowered the rear pretty much looks like the ECO, but the front sits lower


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

I would love to see an Eco on 18's or even 20's


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Hatje said:


> I would love to see an Eco on 18's or even 20's


I want 18s on mine... Has anyone thought of cutting like, half a coil or so of the ECO springs?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

I would never cut springs on any car lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hatje said:


> I would never cut springs on any car lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


X2, never a good idea.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

That's why we ask questions- somebody would end up doing it without knowing better! Lol


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

boats4life said:


> That's why we ask questions- somebody would end up doing it without knowing better! Lol


LoL


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Surely there has to be a Cruze owner that has done springs. Or are you just talking about the Pro-Kits specifically Hatje?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i just want moar low, im not looking into improving the handling for auto cross or anything like i said purley for looks!


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

The thing I find a bit funny is that I went to the GM.CA website to try and find the ride height difference by looking at the "overal height" section, figuring that that would give an indication of how much lower the ECO sits. But the site shows all the modesl sitting at the exact same height of 1,476/58.1 (mm/in).

So, does this mean that the cars actually sit at the same height or is the amount so little that GM didn't bother changing the spec sheet?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> X2, never a good idea.


Sure it is...all the Honda guys do it lololol


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i have the b&g's on mine and took a real quick measurement and i have about an 1 1/2 inch fender gap from top of the tire to the bottom of the fender on all 4 corners. this is a rough measurement. hope it helps.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Wish my pedders wouldve been equal all around.....my rear end is dumped meanwhile, the front sits higher then my Sierra lol


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

I too have been wondering about this for a while now. All I want is perfect ride height, and a great set of wheels with the right offset.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

if you want really low just go with coilovers the drop springs aren't going to get you much more than a 1.6 to 1.8 drop from where the lt sits. so i would guess the eco would sit a .5 inch to an 1 inch lower than stock. just to warn you though, nobody makes a rear camber kit for our car yet. so depending on how low you go you may have some serious negative camber in the rear. If you get coilovers without adjustable pillowball mounts or drop springs spc makes a front camber kit for our cars. hopefully this helps you out. i have the b&g's on mine and love it. for an everyday driver i wouldn't want to go much lower than mine. at the height mine sits the front bumber valence will get destroyed by a curb lol, but i would definetly love to see one slammed with a set of 18's or 19's on it.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i have the b&g's on mine and took a real quick measurement and i have about an 1 1/2 inch fender gap from top of the tire to the bottom of the fender on all 4 corners. this is a rough measurement. hope it helps.


You have the ECO model right?

I don't suppose you did a before and after measurement did ya??


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

no i have the LT i will see if i still have my measurements.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anyone taken measurements from the top of the tire to the wheel well before and after installing a lowering kit on an Eco? I am ready to buy a kit but want to make sure I will get noticeable drop out of it. 

I live in sunny Southern California and do not drive in the snow or on gravel/dirt roads at all. I am not going to attack cones or go to the track. The lowering kit will be simply for aesthetics. 

Thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Has anyone taken measurements from the top of the tire to the wheel well before and after installing a lowering kit on an Eco? I am ready to buy a kit but want to make sure I will get noticeable drop out of it.
> 
> I live in sunny Southern California and do not drive in the snow or on gravel/dirt roads at all. I am not going to attack cones or go to the track. The lowering kit will be simply for aesthetics.
> 
> Thanks.


...and voiding your entire suspension's warranty, don't forget. Is it worth it?


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ...and voiding your entire suspension's warranty, don't forget. Is it worth it?


I appreciate the thought, but thats not what I asked. Many others have chosen to accept the risk. I am willing to do the same contingent upon the amount that the kit will actually lower my Eco. Thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I appreciate the thought, but thats not what I asked. Many others have chosen to accept the risk. I am willing to do the same contingent upon the amount that the kit will actually lower my Eco. Thanks.


From what I've seen, it will. The Eco is only lowered ~10mm from the factory over other trims, which really isn't much.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> From what I've seen, it will. The Eco is only lowered ~10mm from the factory over other trims, which really isn't much.


Yeah. Thats what I am afraid of. I am wondering if the difference is more noticeable once the springs settle.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Yeah. Thats what I am afraid of. I am wondering if the difference is more noticeable once the springs settle.


There's an easy way to find out.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There's an easy way to find out.


Do it myself? 

Im hoping someone that has done it could chime in. It would make the decision easier.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

He means wait until the springs settle....


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> From what I've seen, it will. The Eco is only lowered ~10mm from the factory over other trims, which really isn't much.


I misread this the first time. I thought you meant that the kit will only lower an Eco 10mm. You meant an Eco is only 10mm lower than the other models, correct?

If thats the case, than I will be comfortable buying and installing a lowering kit. 

Thanks


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Hurry up and do it!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I misread this the first time. I thought you meant that the kit will only lower an Eco 10mm. You meant an Eco is only 10mm lower than the other models, correct?
> 
> If thats the case, than I will be comfortable buying and installing a lowering kit.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, that's correct. The Eco springs are 10mm lower than the other trims. At least, that's what I've been reading everywhere.


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

Any updates on this? I am wondering about this as well. Supposedly the ECO uses the RS package suspension. So is that just different springs from the other trims? If so, the ECO will not be lowered anymore than any other model, once you buy lowering springs, since they will be replaced with the new springs.


----------

